# Olympus om1n



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

I have an Olympus om1n on eBay at the moment, 170905480136, am I over pricing it? I want to shift it as its gathering dust, just curious on opinions. 


Cheers


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking at completed listings, it doesn't appear overpriced. But by making it collection only you're pretty much limiting it to a market of people within a 20-30 mile* radius who have access to a car/bike. Anything further afield and it'd be more cost effective to pay a similar price and add £10ish postage.

How come it didn't sell in the £100/BIN auction?

* that's in theory with petrol/diesel vs postage costs. In reality, you'd probably be looking at people within 10mile radius. It's not a rare/hard to find camera and probably wouldn't warrant an hour or so round trip to get it.

Edit:
If you want it to sell its either adding a postage option or run it as a no-reserve suction and let the market decide its worth.


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

Cheers. It did sell, but the muppet that bid on it said their kids did it without them knowing  did make me chuckle, it was a 5 hr drive each way!


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Blaming the kids! That old chestnut hey!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

fat-tony said:


> Cheers. It did sell, but the muppet that bid on it said their kids did it without them knowing  did make me chuckle, it was a 5 hr drive each way!


Exactly, there's more than a handful on there with postage under £8 (granted, they don't have the tele lens you have) so it really makes it a worthless exercise from a potential buyers POV.

If the weight and size means you can ship the lot for a reasonable price , I'd put it on a NR auction with £10-£15 postage (low as you're willing to makes it more appealing) and take a bit of a loss on that side of it of needs be.

Otherwise sell the tele lens separately in a NR auction and price the postage correctly. Do another auction with the camera and remaining lenses and you might end up achieving a little more overall than you would by selling it all as one.


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

Cheers. The main reason behind the collection is I'm sick of being robbed by PayPal fees, plus I wanted cash for ease. I may just cut my losses and visit a camera shop and see how much they will give me, or not


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

fat-tony said:


> ... I may just cut my losses and visit a camera shop and see how much they will give me, or not


Sadly, not a lot I suspect, although it might be a bit better as a trade-in.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

As said above, a camera shop will give you bugger all in a cash exchange. They'd be looking to sell it for a profit and if something around the eBay price is the going rate, they're going to realistically offer you about 50% of that value. Potentially less upon inspection of condition.

If you're hell bent on not paying PayPal/eBay fees then your next best bet is to see if you can advertise/sell it at your local college that does photography courses.

Ultimately, I'd just say bite the bullet. With all due respect PayPal fees are about 3.5% aren't they? And 3.5% of £70 is only £2.45. Minimise the eBay fees by picking a free weekend and you you should still come out with more than you would with the other options.


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

I know mate, I'm just a tight bugger! Someone's bid on it now, and also offered me £100. I've explained the collection only bit, their from the west mids and I'm in brum tomorrow, so said we could met to save costs, but no reply yet


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I've an OM1 MD with motor drive I bought in the 70's and I'd never sell it, even though I don't use it I just love owning it. It's beautiful, Iconic and a master piece of design from the 70's.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

gordonpuk said:


> I've an OM1 MD with motor drive I bought in the 70's and I'd never sell it, even though I don't use it I just love owning it. It's beautiful, Iconic and a master piece of design from the 70's.


Ditto that - I too have one bought in 1977, which I used until I moved over to Canon a couple of years later.


----------

